# Anyone got vacation or out of work in Cali?



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

I know this is a long long shot but I am considering driving all the way to Denver, CO for the 2x point IASCA event on the 7th. Anyone got vacation time or out of work that would like to ride shotgun? Planning on leaving thursday and being back tuesday night unless I have a co-driver and we really rock out the miles we could leave friday and be back monday night. I will be buying the gas and hotel of course as long as you dont mid bunking with me.  If I find a partner to go, i will seriously consider going. I need to get at least one comp under my belt for the season. :blush:


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Yeah you do!!

This car sounds good someone should jump in and go with Aubrey.

You could always keep driving and come out to Tulsa.

Matt


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

What are the details of this event, I live in the denver area and want the chance to finally hear some good systems.


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm sorta unemployed right now. I am taking on a temp assignment for about a month starting Sept 2nd. I don't really want to be missing work especially since I'm just starting out and I really could use the money. I drove out to ATL Georgia for IASCA World Finals in a little under 22 hrs, including an 6 hr delay in New Mexico when they closed down the freeway due to an accident. 

I'm located in the Pasadena area, not sure where you're located. I'll be willing to go as long as I make it back to work in Hollywood on Monday morning. Send me a PM with your number.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Monday morning isnt going to happen, the comp is on sunday and I dont imagine being finished with it until late sunday.  We could be back monday night though. But looks like I need to see whats happening in Tulsa too.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

More info

http://208.110.150.152:888/Forms/Events/Details.aspx?id=500990e9-c758-dd11-a5e0-005056ae6592


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Jul 7, 2007)

Unfortunately the show is on Sunday, sorry, I can't really help you out. I wish the show was earlier this summer, so I could have helped you out when I wasn't really doing much. Good luck with the show.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Still debating on going. Need to know by tomorrow.


----------

